# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [LG] Ανταλλακιτκά;;;

## hitech444

Τι γίνεται με τα ανταλλακτικά; Τα φέρνουν απο Πολωνία; Που τα παραγγέλνεις;

----------


## georgis

κατι ποιο συγκεκριμενο;τι χρειαζεσαι;

----------

mikemtb73 (11-01-23)

----------

